# What do you do?



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I apologize if this is a repeat of a previous thread  
I really am just curious as to what everyone does for a living here on OGF? What are some of your other hobbies/interests? (not fishing or hunting related) 
I'll start by sharing my story....
Reel Man (Rob) and I own a Woodworking/Solid Surface Machine Repair/Maintenance Company. We have 5 children (1 girl, 4 boys) ages 14-19.  
Some things that I really enjoy are...Scrabble, Crossword Puzzles, Ping Pong, Darts, My computer, music, dancing, drawing, animals, and darn it.. I just have to say it... FISHING!  I know, I know, I just broke my own rule.. BUT to describe me and my passions without including fishing... well now, that would be just plain wrong!...lol
I look forward to everyones responses...and NEW MEMBERS... Don't be shy! _Please_.. introduce yourself! No better time than now... so come on...start typing  
Marcia


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I work for Ford Motor Co. in Brookpark. Cleveland Engine Plant 1, Duratec RFF Assembly. We build the engines for the new 500 and Freestyle as well as the Montego and some other upcoming models as well. I'm 31 years old, (or as my wife says, I recently turned 10 for the third time!) My wife Daniell and I live in Elyria, with 3 boys ages 10 to 4 and another youngin' due in September. 

I don't like to fish but am rather fond of catching!!!  I enjoy motorsports of all kinds and can be found from time to time sitting in a chair with a blank look on my face doing nothing! (Wait, that's my catching thing again!  ) Looking for a new home by the end of the year as we are outgrowing our current residence. Now, I hope that's enough because I'm gonna find some ice today!!

Sam


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm retired so I fish. do some work around the house, fish somemore, do some work in the yard, fish somemore, fool around with my patio pond and then fish, do a little hunting, fish somemore, Do some fly tying then go fishing, get plenty of rest so I can withstand the rigors of fishing. Guess that covers it.
Oh! Did I mention that I take some time to maintain my boat so I can Fish.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

How about as little as possible?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I was plant superintendent of a large machine and metal fabrication shop for many years.
I am currently employed as a machinst/industrial maintenance technician.
I keep all the CNC (robotic) lathes and mills running in our plant.
When everything is running smooth,I design and build various jigs and fixtures.

In addition to FISHING  ,I love to bowhunt deer.
I also enjoy reading and the Browns,although lately there has not been much to enjoy,but it's coming! 

Being an owner here at OGF takes a lot of my time,but its a labor of love.

I had a pretty good run at tournament Walleye fishing also.
I was 2002 SOWC Team Top Gun
2002 Team Angler of The Year
Qualifier and participant in the 2003 Cabelas National Tournament of Champions


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I am a TV news photographer for WKYC/WVPX TV 3 and 23. I work out of the Akron office.

I have a wife, 5 kids, a dog, a bird, a fish, and two hermit crabs.

For more info, check my signature.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

STARTED OUT OF HS TURNIN A WHENCH IN 87 AND GOT STARTED IN HEAVY EQUIPT. REPAIR. NOW THAT I HAVE A GRAVEY JOB OF 15 TRUCKS,15 CARS,AND 15 PIECES OF EQUIPT. IT GIVES ME TIME TO SPEND WITH MY 4 SONS TO TEACH THEM TO FISH. ME MYSELF SPEND 30HRS ON AVERAGE A WEEK FISHIN. GIVE UP HUNTIN TILL THE BOYS GET OLDER!


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Besides being the sex symbol/calender model for OGF, I sell lumber.

Whith what little time I have left after all that I like RACING and driving my Mustang


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

im a pc tech. i run the helpdesk and do desktop support..
i also build web sites on the side.
i have 3 kids 2 from my first wife. renea 11 and marc 9.
and little nick he'll be 1yr on feb 6th.
my wife lynn and i just got our 1st house in westerville in may.
i love to fish(dont we all) i golf and shoot off model rockets.(my wife tells everyone she has 2 kids....) if im not at work im doing the dad thing(that is my greatest love) or fishing.
fish4wall


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

IT Development Professional. Years ago they called us computer programmers. Nowadays we spend all of our time in meetings so I guess they had to change the name.

I'm an avid league & tournament bowler. My book average last year was 209. This year it's in the high 190's due to a chronic back problem that I'm receiving treatment for.

I love snow skiing and all racquet sports. Especially tennis.

Happily married for the past 14 yrs. I have one son from a previous marriage and he's an engineering student at Ohio State Univ.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I am the fishing LSA at Galyans on Sawmill Road in Dublin. (Soon to be Dick's Sporting Goods on 1/30.) I've been married since 1986 and we have 2 little girls who are in Girlscouts and cheerleading.

Other than fishing related stuff, I am a life member of the NRA, A founding member of The 2nd Ammendment Task Force, and involved with the NRA/PVF and NRA/ILA. I am also a member of The Powder Room and the Ohio Gun Collectors Association.

A sidebar to my fishing involvement; I am the Pro-Staff Coordinator for one sponsor and sponsored by 2 other companies. I have further affiliations with 4 more companies as field tester etc. I am a site admin of the B&D Custom Lures forum, a staff moderator on Catcherman.com and soon to be adding another site moderator position to the list.

I like to play board games with my kids and take them fishing. We play the Nintendo games together a lot too.

Blaise


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm a self employed flooring contractor, hardwood ,vinyl, ceramic floors. I worked for a company for 20 years then finally got smart and went out on my own. I now take time to fish during the week when the lakes aren't so crowded.
I collect old fishing tackle. I'm married and have one daughter who is going to school for nursing.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Satellite installation subcontractor. I install Direct tv, Dish Network, Voom, etc etc


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I am a wastewater treatment plant operator, we work 80 hour weeks every other week. On my weeks off i am fishing a lot. When i'm not fishing I enjoy viewing wildlife and spending time with my wife Michele.


----------



## Carpman_1977 (Apr 21, 2004)

Married for 3.5 years, no kids, 2 dogs (beagle mix and a lab mix), and live in Firestone Park in Akron. 

My hoobies include (why do I feel like a Playboy Playmate?  ) sports of all types (especially Steelers and Penn State football), working around the house (the whole spectrum from picking out color patterns to destruction of a garage), tasting the finer alcoholic beverages of the world while paying cards, darts, or pool, trivia guru (Jeopardy, NTN, Trivial Pursuit, it doesn't matter), and, ahhhhhhhhh, oh yeah, FISHING  !

As far as what I do, I prefer not to say. I am a Super Hero by day, and just me at night. And I'll leave it at that.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I am a buyer for a small local company and my wife and I raise and sale alpacas and alpaca products- sweaters, hats,gloves, scarves, blankets, socks, you name it!

I play military golf and also waterfowl hunt, look for 'shrooms and play cribbage with my wife, and love history. We will be married for 5 years in May and are expecting our 1st child this summer.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I am a senior software analyst. Currently designing and implementing cutting-edge web software for the entire state of Massachusetts. One beautiful wife, no kids and a bunch of fish for pets.

Currently seeking a new employment opportunity, closer to home.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'm the former owner of Beardbuster Guide Service and Alloutdoorschat Network selling both so that my "X" would not get her hands into them  
Then the new owners ran them into the ground  
I build websites and networks on the side , admin some current networks and work in a freezer warehouse which with the weather we're having lets evetyone else know how I feel each day at work  
My passion is hunting but I also fish and use to fish OBTC Bass Circuit here in Ohio and fished many walleye events on Lake Erie...
I am just as happy teaching someone how to hunt or fish as I am if doing it myself...


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

Custom Woodworking Finishing, I work for a billiard company but along with pooltables we also build shuffel boards, custom bars, and kitchen cab-bathroom cab as well as do solid surface tops
I enjoy fishing,hunting and almost anything outdoors...i have a hawg roaster and love to do cookouts as well as play poker (and yes i was playing before it became cool a few years ago...lol)


----------



## Character Zero (Jan 6, 2005)

well, i am an OSU GRADUATE for starters....That should be huge...I am an assistant superintendent at a very prestigious golf club in columbus and obviously enjoy playing golf. In my spare time i enjoy Jagermeister, fishing, ping pong, and getting dirty. Trying to teach the little woman how to fish and golf, while she *attempts* to teach me how to clean the house...


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Also an OSU Grad here. Now I'm working on my PhD at the Cleveland Clinic. I used to have hobbies but now I'm in the dam* lab all day long. When I actually get spare time I drink  

Steve


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I will be 46 in April, will be married 27 years come June, have 1 son age 24, was in restaurant managment for over 25 years, up till '03 when I was determined disabled. Not to worry, I got my sugar mama (wife) who runs a home based business. I do all the cooking (which I really enjoy), try to maintain the house when able to, so she can make me some money. Of course fish when/if I can, really enjoy movies on my home theater, and hanging out with my wife.


----------



## fishcrazy (Apr 6, 2004)

I am a professional muskie fisherman, hiding behind a low budget County government job trying to get the people of OGF to donate to my broken boat fund. Married to a wonderful, caring, considerate wife.(Hi Hunney) 2 boys. 
1, twelve and a natural baseball player. 1, 3 years old and fishies better than I do. Types better than me to! 3 year old was featured on Ohio Game Fishing News letter. He's ready to go winter saugeye fishing now. But it gets a little cold for a three year old. I got 9 weeks of vacation on the books and can't take off the time. 
Fishcrazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I'm independently wealthy[retired] , have a 12 ft boat ,2 motors 7 poles and a bunch of lures.I live within 20 min. of Walhonding,Tuscarawas,woodbury
wildlife,trivalley wildlife and Dillon Lake.I planned it that way so I dont have an excuse not to do something!lol!I belong to a few muzzleloading gun clubs and like to build and shoot smokepoles!At my age I take a nap at 3pm and supper is at 5pm,and I'm not late to either event.  I have 3 sons living from Ky. to Medina, oh. 4 grandkids,and my boss is the "Princess"!she has ruled with a stern hand for 38 yrs.!


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Over the last 30 years I've been a machinist, welder, assembler, designer, supervisor, manager. Always a student, and currently an Engineer for an aerospace company making tubing and ducting systems for aircraft engines and airframes. Lately seem to be in surgery or rehab too much. Happily married going on 29 years, but mom don't fish ("Why would you want to spend your time doing THAT?"). Daughter (21) used to fish with me, but now it's "nasty". Son (19 - check out my photo posts) at UC in Biomedical Engineering, and just plain ate up looking to catch big catfish. Hobbies are woodworking, reading, build/repair string instruments, play bluegrass banjo. Enjoy creating small devices. Have several US Patents.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I operate an aluminum extrusion press in a factory at Mt Sterling Ohio....Married with one Child..Fishing is my favorite hobby..I also enjoy hunting, and watching most sports...With the Browns being my favorite.


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm a jack of all trades master of none. I've worked as a tire technician, stock boy, packer, street dept - water dept - sewer dept worker, police officer, retail sales, mfg housing sales, sales manager, car sales, and now I am a Finance Manager at Key Chrysler in Xenia. I have a lovely wife who shares her secret fishing techniques with me if I am a good boy, 2 daughters (17 & 5) and a son (11) who all three share their "opinions" and advice with me frequently. I have 2 golden retrievers (and 10 puppies right now if you are interested), 2 rabbits, 2 unwanted cats, and a bunch of cichlids. In my "spare time" (LOL) I enjoy fishing and the internet.


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

I am an aquatic biologist for a local environmental consulting firm. My primary duties are to manage seasonal interns on large aquatic surveys. The aquatic surveys are fish and invertebrate surveys following the protocol that the OEPA and other EPA's use to assess the integrity of a stretch of water. My other main duties involve surveying (SCUBA and snorkelign) freshwater mussel communities. The rest of the time I am delineating wetlands, mapping with GPS, taking water samples in various places. If youve ever driven on the causeway of Barberton Reservoir and seen a younger guy speeding head on under the bridge thats me  So basically I am in boats, in water, or underwater, around fish and mussels most of the time.

But....as of yesterday

I will be pursuing my Masters in Biology, studying the populations of the Snail Darter (and looking for new ones) and from my population assessment the USFWS will be using the data to proceed with either delisting the species or keeping it at its threatened status on the Endangered Species Act.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

well,i'm a firefighter and in less than a month i'll have 15 years under my belt.
i love most everything about my job.the schedule is great,i work less than 1/3rd of the year.that has given me alot of time to spend with my family over the years and i don't have the 1st regret about that!
my job also lets me be involved in working for several charities.the 2 i put the most time into are mda and toys for tots.that has given me alot of satisfaction over the years.
the WORST part of the job is the fact that i have to deal with our local politicians on a regular basis.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Well , I realy dont know what my job is .  All I know is that my wife of 7 months owns 2 very large floral shops , one in Columbus and one in Indy . She is partners with 1-800-flowers and has many very large contracts with other company's . I just have to do what ever she tells me to .  Right now I am running the columbus location while she is in Indy . I have 3 children ages 11 , 9 & 3 who love to go fishin whenever I can get them out . I am a Director for Midwest Sportsman Bass tournaments . I Direct the Columbus and Central Ohio Divisions here in the Columbus area . It is very fun and wouldnt trade it for the world ! I have met alot of great people doing so . Besides fishing tournaments , I love to bow hunt for deer .


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I go to school full time at U of Akron, which is the greatest place in the world. I work part time at Play it Again sports, which is loads of fun, I tend to my girl-friend(s). I do the college thing and drink occasionally...i am an inspiring polesnatcher!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Forgive me for saying so, but you're getting all of these responses ReelLady, because of your avatar!!!  

I only responded for the reason of information for a fellow member...yeah...that's it!!


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Hmmm - I think I agree with Wannabitawerm  

I'm an engineer with Cisco Systems. Golf, bowling, having wings and beer with my friends and working outside on my place during the summer.

Enjoy snow until Jan 1st, then I just want spring to get here so I can head to Dale Hollow with my buddy for some killer smallmouth fishing.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I think it might be more that we know she is a Reel Lady as well as a real lady, and she is a respected member of this site.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Johnboy, u need to come down here to athens, OU, then you'll know the greatest place in the world!! Anyways, full time engineering student at OU, currently learning MasterCam/G Code, Mazatrol, fluid power, and visual basic. Drive and cherish a Jeep more than my girlfriend of 6+ years, when I'm not hunting or fishing of some sort.


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

I am a police officer and have been for 15 years. When I am not fishing I like to work on cars, I have rebuilt several jeeps and am now building a 1947 ford. I have been married for almost 17 years and have a son that is 15.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I am a publilc safety two-way radio field engineer, making sure Police, EMS, Fire, etc. radios will communicate within critical buildings where they previously did not. Examples, but not limited to, include airports, jails, court houses, college campuses, large industrial manufacturing buildings, sports arenas, convention centers, police buildings, hospitals, underground transit systems. I can't be specific as some of the stuff I have done is directly related to Homeland Security.

I'll work on the project from start to finish, site RF surveys, system design, creating proposals, creating schematic diagrams, purchasing material, installation, testing, maintenance, etc. 

I have been mostly working on contracts in the Washington, DC area the last couple of years, but have worked on systems in over 20 states.

Unfortunately this keeps me busy and away from home, my wife of 3.5 years who is due with our first child early March, and our two dogs. 

Once I catch up on the "honey-do" list, I enjoy fishing, hunting, camping, gardening, and time with family.


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Hmm I didnt know this was about more than just your job....

Hmmm well then more to say...

I enjoy SCUBA diving, collecting and keeping native fish of Ohio and North America, fishing, cooking, seeing live music, reading (currently "rivers of empire" which is about the role water played in transforming the american west), living the 20something bachelor life while I can, cleveland sports, and loving being outdoors in general.

I have lived in Akron just over a year now after living in Lakewood all my life. Right now I have a central longear sunfish (from deer creek) and a logperch (from Pymie) and we are packing up to move to Cookeville TN, to being my previously mentioned work at Tennessee Tech University.


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

My job title is Network Engineer, but in addition to all the fun of data security and managing our Wide Area Network (spread out from NY to AZ to GA), I also perform system admin duties on 3 unix servers (2 SCO, 1 AIX), 3 Windows Servers and an AS400. Toss in I'm also the lead EDI support person for our customers and vendors. When I get bored with that stuff, I write programs for the aforementioned servers and Pocket PC devices in C, C++ and VB.Net. Does that make me a geek??? 

Barry


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I went back to school got a degree in Industrial electrical maint while working in the industrial maint field. I have worked maintenance at several different shops. I am presently working at American Showa Inc. Providing maintenance support for the assembly floor, machining and any other area. I really enjoy the plc side of it and programming the machinery.

Wife and I have been together for 8yrs we have 4 kids 12yr old boy, 8yr old boy, 6yr old boy and my little princess who is going to be 4.

We all enjoy fishing and camping and watching the buckeyes. Going up to lake erie each year and hanging out. The kids cant wait for our trip to disney this july.

I was in the Navy and have primarily lived in ohio all my life except for yr i spent in washington state, some time i spent in chicago and jacksonville fla. I now live in Fredericktow were i grew up in a house that was owned by one of my best friends dads. I think i spent more time at this house as a kid than my own and now i live here funny how things turn out.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Master carpenter of 30 years . Married for going on 26 years . 1 son 25 years old (cwcarper) doing a PhD in engineering , and 1 daughter 22 (turtlegirl82) working with Pharmisist. Best interest is traveling and of course the OGF site  .....THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

R&D chemist.
We make polymers that you use everyday whether you know it or not. 
They are in personal care products, controlled release pharmaceutical tablets, alkaline batteries, aircraft deicer fluids, household and I&I cleaning products.
I do the technical service and new applications then I go around to P&G, Unilever, Este Lauder, May Kay, Clorox, Neutrogena, Reckitt Benckiser, L'Oreal, SC Johnson, Colgate Palmolive and the rest of the large and small consumer product makers and teach them how to formulate new stuff and use our polymers.
I make most of the wife's personal care products that she used to buy for outragous $$$. $60-$80 for a little 2 oz. bottle just don't get it when the cost of the ingredients is less than the cost of the bottle that it's in.

One wife of 14 years (only one) and a two month old little girl.

ashtonmj-if you ever see a guy fishing the Barberton reservoir when you're tooling down the lake...it's probably me.


----------



## Big Jack (Jan 20, 2005)

I repair and calibrate kidney dialysis machines in canton, maintain the water system as well as the entire unit. I have 2 children, a daughter 19 who is attendeing the pittsburgh culinary inst.and a son 15. besides a lifelong fisherman i enjoy deer hunting, golf, and mushroom hunting. I also have gilfriend of 3 years if only i could cure her of her fear of ice fishing!


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Gosh, where does one start when you are my age? It seems that I have done it all. I worked for 13 yrs for a Columbus based consulting firm, doing studies on the Cuyahoga river and all of Akrons watershed. 
I recently retired from Firestone as a senior equipment designer.
I have two boats, nine children and a lot of bills.
I like Marcia, love to fish, play darts ( two leagues per week) and I like word games. I also like to hunt, camp and drink beer.
At the present time I am trying to teach myself web site design.


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

All right I might as well chime in here since everybody else is. 

First off, I really do not know what my job title is, but I think it is something like a Quality Techie. If you got new software are hardware and you need somebody to go over it and tell you what does not work and why, I guess I am the person they go to. I also work on helpdesk calls and system configurations for clients for a couple Point Of Sale systems around the country. I am pretty much a sub-contracter right now and I get to work from home for the most part unless I need to travel. I have been in this computer business for a little over 5 years now, sometimes it is fun sometimes it is frustrating but it does pay the bills better then my last career.

Before that I was a Chef started washing dishes in an upscale Italian place back in S/E PA whan I was 14. By the time the chef left there when I was 16, I was the only one who knew his job so I got to pretty much run things. Moved on from there, have run and worked everywhere from Pizza Pubs up to white table cloth. I have lived all over the country, so I feel my specialty is pretty much American regional, but I am also pretty good with italian. I like to mix and match cuisines so I feel I pretty much have my own style and dishes anymore. As you might be able to tell, cooking is my real passion, someday when I save up enough money I hope to open a nice bar & grill with fun but very different bar foods. 

My next passion is fishing, I still rememeber my first fish when I was like 4 or 5, it was a trout caught at a campground in AZ. I remember everything from baiting the hook with a salmon egg, throwing it in, watching a bunch of canoes go by, looking down and seeing a school of trout swim by my bait and then my pole tugging. I carried that fish on the hook all the way through the campground to show my parents. I do not remember anything else from my early years but I do remember that fish. Outside of that it is music and drink, listen to a bunch of music, been in a few Punk bands in the late 80's early 90's as a vocalist and I play drums all though not that well. 

There you have it, that was and is Mishio


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Yes I have seen a few people scurry off into the woods while taking samples out at Barberton Res  . They usually are quite shocked to see a lil boat come flying around the corner and duck behind a tree or something... I just give a wave...I could care less, my job wasn't enforcement it was to take water samples.

Pete Moss who did you work for? ASC, URS?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am in Coating until my wife graduates and gets a nursing job. When she does I am quiting and watching my boys and fishing.(Luckily for me I can do both at the same time!!!!) Only a year and a half to go.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I turn wrenches for a living.Have 3 kids 23 28 30-one wife .I like most things outdoors,mess around with rc planes & boats.Did I mention I like fishing?


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

ashtonmj, I worked for Burgess and Niple Lmtd. Most of my work was with environmental and ecological groups, but worked in other area's as well.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear that Dave. Once your wife is a nurse you have kid duties and fishin. Life is GREAT !!!! Good for you...  ................. CATKING


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

EX EXECutive


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I work at a fish hatchery,

Need I say more?


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I retired from the Fire Dept. over eight years ago.  I work part time driving a concrete mixer. I have two married children and four grandchildren. The latest was born last Monday,a girl 6Lb.15 Oz. with long black hair.  The next one is due in about 4 weeks and is a boy. With the bad weather I haven't been working at all,just holding grandbabies,clearing snow,and nursing a sore back.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I am an Asst. Chief Juvie PO in a medium size county court in NE Ohio- 7 prior years as an Intensive PO for the "bad" kids!

For the past 6 years though I have strained, stretched and left myself sleepless in an attempt to pursue the dream of professional competitive bass angling. 

From everything such as selling on ebay with fishing related products, running youth HOFNOD programs, directing/developing two bass tournaments, maintaining a website, producing lures and selling boats ~ 2005 it is finally going to happen.

Just waiting on acceptance letter for NE div of Everstart to finally see where I can make myself fall in the stats of the semipros.Hopefully not flat on my face!

IF it works out - IF I can finance it - IF something else doesnt break - IF my wife of 11 years stays strong - IF I dont have a mental breakdown! I can then say I "used to" work with kids! 

A little green fish.... hmmmmmm.

BTW - Kent State is where it's at fellas! 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Minor (Dec 24, 2004)

Interesting thread. . .  . . .I am a restaurant manager for taco bell corp and currently run a Taco Bell / Long John Silvers. (if I could only catch as much fish as I sell  )I have 3 kids. . . (wife has 4, so she says) . . . boys 1 and 6 and 13 yr old daughter (please send help) . . .I enjoy surfing the net, ebay, building computers, watching NASCAR, accessorizing my boat and trucks, and of course getting on the water . . .  

See ya on the water . . .


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Yep, I am one of those people. I own my own funeral home now but have been doing this since I started it in the army. Other passions besides fishing. First and formost is bird hunting, grouse, turkey well you get the picture. Simple put, I just like being outside. Have two kids who remind me daily that there is more to life than work and that is hard to do sometimes. 
Nice thread Mrs. Lady


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nip,
Sounds like you are living the dream. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Best of luck to you Nip!
Your hard work and dedication will result in success!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I am a retired Shift Foreman from the Powerhouse at Goodyear in Akron. We generated electricity and provided all the services for the building of tires and for the offices in the complex. All the race tires for Nascar are built in Akron plus many experimenatl tires. Goodyear has the exclusive contract for building tires fo Nascar.

I like deer hunting with bow,crossbow, rifle, ( in West Virginia ) shotgun and muzzle loader. I do some woodwork,electrical work and all kinds of things around the yard. My wife and I like going to dinner and to movies. We took Ballroom dancing lessons for a couple years but it got too expensive. We also like to walk three or four miles in the woods at Quail Hollow State Park in Hartville and seeing the deer and Wild Turkeys there. We walk at a moderate pace.
I've been hooked on fishing since my Dad took me the first time and I caught my first Bluegill. I held the State Record Tiger Muskie from West Branch for fifteen years and it was a World Record for 25 pound test line. Both of these records were broken in the past five years.
I'm like most guys who fish . I make my own jigs, tie my own flies (for Steelhead) and fish as often as I can . I'm hooked.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I grew up in SE Ohio and farmed till I was out of high school. We raised sheep, cattle, a few horses and managed over 400 acres of land. My brother, mom and dad and I also had a landscaping business that cut about 18 lawns and managed several landscaping jobs each year. By time I was 18 I was ready to get away from the Farm. I graduated from Mount Union College in 1995 with a Bachelor of Science in Computer Science. I started off working in a small engineering firm for 2 years and then jumped to our world's largest safe and ATM manufacturer for several years. I jumped at the opportunity to make some good money consulting and travelling all over the midwest 4 days a week doing ERP(Enterprise Resource Planning) consulting. This was by far the most exciting job but not a great job for family life. I worked in Pennsylvannia, Michigan, Ontario, Canada and Minnesota during those 4 years. I then moved on and was an independent contractor doing the same ERP work for another year. When Sept 11th hit I worked about another 8 months before I turned in my travelling shoes. I'm now a Business Systems Analyst for a packaging company in Cleveland, Ohio and have been there over 3 years. My daily job is supporting all of our users, whether it be produciton problems in finance or in our manufacturing facilities. I also develop web sites used for tracking leads, managing and creating online Human Resource policies and much much more. I spend time writing Crystal Reports for our users so that they can have the information they need to make sound business decisions as well. I also do some website work for a couple different companies on the side.

During my college years I ran on the Mount Union Cross Country team and did a few years of Indoor Track. I was also an avid mountain biker and raced at the Expert/Pro level for a couple years. We travelled all over the east coast to enter races. I still have my mountain bike and enjoy riding when I can but that's not very often! By the way, I'm talking about bicycles and not motorcycles.

I've been married for 8 years and we have one daughter at 3 and one son at 6. I have to be the luckiest man alive since my wife puts up with all my fishing. We enjoy camping, fishing, spending time at Hilton Head.SC and all of us spend a lot of time on the computer. My 6 year old I think will grow up and become a professional gamer at the rate he's going. Both of them know how to play chess and hopefully will continue if I can pull them away from other games! During the summertime in our house the XBox is packed away so we can concentrate on doing other things.

When time allows I help my Dad with bluegrass music festivals, Mountain Bike Racing events and just relaxing, fishing, camping. I said earlier that when I was 18 I couldn't wait to get away from the farm and now I usually am chomping at the bit to go back down. It's such a peaceful place and love going down for a day, weekend or however long I can.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm in graduate school getting my masters in Biology (really its more environmental science or ecology but it'll say biology on the degree). Currently i'm working with the USDA trying to find native plants that uptake toxic metals from soil and water with the overall goal of constructing wetlands to remediate arsenic contaminated waste sites from the glass manufacturing that goes on up here. I should be done next spring then either on to the phd or get a real job.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Since I can't ice fish, what better way to spend the day than telling you my life story...

I am a "Burgh" transplant - don't everyone get up and applaud at once! - and for the last ten years I've worked as a graphic designer for an in-house creative services department of a national telephone directory publisher located in northern Summit County.

I'll be married now for nine years (WOW) this October and I have two of the prettiest, most incredible girls you'd ever meet. Logan is my oldest and she's 6 and my youngest is Maddie who is 2 1/2. Logan just perfected casting last summer and plans on catching more 'gills than her old man at Mogodore this coming season!

I am an crazed Steelers fan in Browns country which I love. We love to camp and watch movies as a family alot. Mostly, we try to spend as much time with one another that we can. Both my wife and I work full-time, so we don't get as much time with the family as I would like, so I cherish every minute with them! Other than fishing, I am probably the biggest STAR WARS geek in Summit county. May the force be with you!

Lastly, I've dropped alot of weight over the past year due to "doctor's order's" which I am particulary proud of. Sixty plus pounds in about 15 months and still going strong! Forty more to go! Who would think that eating right and exercise would actually pay off!

Oh yea...I fish too. Walleye, Panfish & Steelhead...in that order.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm a BGSU (Bowling Green) grad that now works as a corporate healthcare consultant. The areas I work in are Home Health, Hospice, SNF's (skilled nursing facilities), ECF's (extended care facilities), and with physicians/specialists. Most of what I do is related to marketing techniques, strategies and program implementation.

While at BGSU I ran track and upon graduation decided to still compete. I was with a club for Puma called Puma Midwest but it ended up folding and this year will be on a master's team for a club called Indiana Invaders (Nike). I was a decathlete but now pretty much only throw javelin, track isn't all that popular but i have alot of fun with it and it keeps me in shape.

Another passion is online gaming, my brother introduced me to the world of Lineage II and I spend more time than I would like to admit playing it! I've also gotten into World of Warcraft and a few others.

Of course fishing is prolly my favorite pastime of all... i love multi species fishing and messing with my fishing site.

I have a very wonderful gf but have never been married and have no kids.


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

im a corrections officer in marion. that and fishing is what i love. also live in fredericktown where i was born and raised. lookin for someone local to fish with,my buddies all have moved away. been married for 3 years and my wife works at the powell post office. have a 16 year old son and 3 step children.
have a basstracker pro team 175 and would love to find a local buddy to fish with. also love to wade fish the rivers.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Retired from the Fire Dept. after 25+ years as a Captain. Worked on everything from engine co. ladder co. rescue and a medic. After 2 broken backs, and a jolt of 9,600 volts in a fire I decided to retire  I completed two degrees from college after 4 years in the Airforce in the late 60's. Earned a BS degree in Public admin. and also Business admin. I now spend my time fishing, hunting and raising hell when ever I can. Beside helping run this site I love to work with kids and adults that have serious drug and alcohol problems. Spend a few months every year at my place in Canada, help run a local tournament here in Columbus and fish all over. Make spinner baits, jigs and what ever I need to fish certain areas of the country. Love to deer hunt in the fall, winter months. Being ask to be part of this site from day one has also been a joy. Lots of work but worth every minute of it.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Work for the government. Do the bodyshop gig at nite. 
Hobby-Anything Fast! 
Married 26 yrs. to Red. 2 grown kids. Pets-1 chocko-lab. (Rootbeer Maggie Mae aka Dragonbelly) 2 cats. 1 extremely fast mouse!  
LakeRaider


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bobcat. You'll not often see a jobsite of any kind without a Bobcat on it at some point in time. 

I spend my days selling machines and then come home to the important work- taking care of my 9 year old son and my 5 year old daughter. That's what I do everything else for. 

UFM82


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm just a young stud, I'll be 21 in April. I'm a college student at Kent State University and I am also a High School Wrestling Referee. I am a very eligible bachelor; I like to go fishing and hunting. When I am not fishing or hunting I like to chase girls, work out, attend parties, and frequent night clubs.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Congrats on the weight loss, pymybob. I lost 60 lbs back in 2003 but unfortunately gained half back. I'm back into weight loss mode now. I pulled out my "show" tournament shirt and found that it had shrunk while hanging in the closet...


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

At 12 I Sold Flower Seeds Door To Door..also Made Potholders To Sell..at 13 I Went To The Golf Course To Find Balls To Sell..at 14 I Caddied At Firestone Country Club..also Was A Greenskeeper At Hol-hi Golf Course And Picked Up Range Balls At Hol-hi...at 15 Did The Same Golf Course Stuff..at 16 An 17 I Worked At Mickey D;s..at 18 I Worked For Myers Tire Supply..after That Went To Akron U An Worked At Mickey D;s.at 22 I Worked For Coke...at 27 I Worked For Canteen Vending Co.got Laid Off There And Went Back To School..they Had An Appliance Course So I Tried That...i Graduated From That And All I Could Find Was Minimim Wage Jobs So I Started My Own Business..did That Till I Was 38 And Had To Give It Up..went To The Hospital Cause I Thought I Had The Flu..after 4 Weeks Of Testing They Found I Had Cirrosis Of The Liver From Having Cystic Fibrosis.i Was Put On The Waiting List To Get A Liver Transplant..since I Only Had Days To Live I Only Had To Wait 2 Weeks For A Donor.now 14 Yrs Later,im Still Here To Catch More Fish..hallaluya....


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

I went to St. X in Cincinnati and got my degree in Environmental Science at BGSU. In college I followed the Dead for a few months and wasted as much time and money as possible. After school I worked in Cincinnati for two years then moved to Indianapolis for 4 years before moving back.

I am unmarried and will remain so.

I enjoy travel and try to take a weeklong fishing trip at least once a year. Usually Canadian fly in trips but also Florida for bass and saltwater trips, this year I am headed to Alaska for salmon and halibut. In 2004 I went to Ireland for 2 weeks and will be trying like heck to make at least one European trip every year.

I also like screwing around with computers and have built my last 4 machines from scratch. I am currently playing Call of Duty which is a kick butt WWII game. 

I also have fun playing with my 2 year old nephew/godson and can't wait to take him fishing with my dad and brother (his dad).

My current obsession is making sure that I can retire at age 50. So far so good.

I hunt from October through January and fish whenever I can. I am an OSU football freak and wish they would move football season out of hunting season. I am a casual Bengals and Colts fan and a disillusioned Reds fan who is pleasantly surprised by their moves this offseason. This year I am going to make a concerted effort to golf more.

I work at a job that pays me enough to cover my hunting and fishing bills  .

I am also looking for a place to rent in Cincinnati if anyone has a reasonably priced apartment or house in the greater Cincinnati area.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

ARGEE said:


> At 12 I Sold Flower Seeds Door To Door..also Made Potholders To Sell..at 13 I Went To The Golf Course To Find Balls To Sell..at 14 I Caddied At Firestone Country Club..also Was A Greenskeeper At Hol-hi Golf Course And Picked Up Range Balls At Hol-hi...at 15 Did The Same Golf Course Stuff..at 16 An 17 I Worked At Mickey D;s..at 18 I Worked For Myers Tire Supply..after That Went To Akron U An Worked At Mickey D;s.at 22 I Worked For Coke...at 27 I Worked For Canteen Vending Co.got Laid Off There And Went Back To School..they Had An Appliance Course So I Tried That...i Graduated From That And All I Could Find Was Minimim Wage Jobs So I Started My Own Business..did That Till I Was 38 And Had To Give It Up..went To The Hospital Cause I Thought I Had The Flu..after 4 Weeks Of Testing They Found I Had Cirrosis Of The Liver From Having Cystic Fibrosis.i Was Put On The Waiting List To Get A Liver Transplant..since I Only Had Days To Live I Only Had To Wait 2 Weeks For A Donor.now 14 Yrs Later,im Still Here To Catch More Fish..hallaluya....


ALSO IAM A PROFFESSIONAL HOSPITAL PATIENT>


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm a stay at home Dad to our 2 children. Our son is 9 and in school. Our daughter is 4. She'll start school next year.
I worked for a number of years with adults and children with mental retardation and developmental disabilities. My wife is still in the field. (before she was my wife, she was my boss, in a way). She wrote the programs for the folks, I implemented them.
The director, who was my boss, was clinically diagnosed bipolar manic depressive.
He required meds to control it which he rarely took. The "bottle" was his choice, which made the bipolar even worse.
One day, I went into the Superintendents office and told him, I came to work with the mentally retarded, not work for the mentally ill. Here's my keys.
He pleaded for me to reconsider. I couldn't. There I was without a job and a young son to care for. My wife was still employed there, climbing the ladder rather well. 
I had a few bucks stashed away in a trading account for the stock market. I sunk my teeth into learning all I could. Made enough to put a nice DP on a house on a lake and still maintain Mr. Mom status to our son. 
Low and behold, we now have a daughter. I quit day trading, it was 12 hour days, 6 days a week between trading and research. Our daughter was being raised by Barney, the purple dino not Dad. So I hung a couple of years back to run the household and just be Dad.

We have 2 dogs. A 9 year old choc. lab and a 11 month old German short hair pointer.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Reel lady,
I am now the Senior Technical Advisor for the Wright Patterson Wind Tunnel Complex. I previously worked as a fighter aircraft systems analyst at the National Air Intellgience Center. Not something to say while in the job, but now it's OK to say since it's the past.
Whew! I escaped from that nasty job.
BTW, nice avatar.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

I build Chevys for General Motors


----------



## catlover (Dec 7, 2004)

Worked in Berlin under a lot of security control. Said nuts to this noise. Finished my degree and graduated and was unhappy in electronics. Went to the "other" CIA in Hyde Park.
Health went bad, and now I work as Veterans' service officer from home.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

Im a loan office. I work for a broker.


----------

